# Living Forums



## Jdvn1 (Jul 19, 2006)

It occured to me that there's variety of Living... games now, and that the current forum hierarchy doesn't seem to quite apply in that bit of the board. Seems like the forum should be called "Living Games" or somesuch and "Living EN World" would become a subforum.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 19, 2006)

I'll leave this to the mods of Gaming Action, since I don't really grok how things are structured play-wise. I'm happy changing forums around to whatever makes the most sense for you guys, but I want to make sure there's an actual need before we do.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 19, 2006)

Wellllll - I wouldn't be in disfavor of the idea, and it definitely makes sense. On the other hand, I know the Living Supers people would like to have a "Front Page Link" like Living Enworld does now, rather than being a subforum.
(Would the Living Worlds forum allow posting under your model, Jdvn? There're good reasons to do so, and good reasons not to.)

I'll notify BS and Keia of this thread.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 19, 2006)

Well I figured, at least, that Living EN World shouldn't have a parent-status to the other Living worlds. I'd imagine that Living Supers and Living Eberron might get less traffic due to having an entirely different forum above it.

I'd guess that the Living Worlds forum wouldn't allow posting, just because I don't see a reason to. Kind of like the Creature Catalog Forums forum--it's essentially a gateway to/categorization of the subforums.

Though, if you see how it might come in handy to discuss Living games as a whole, I suppose posting would be okay. I just dont' see it ever coming up (or, if it did happen rarely, might be a topic of dicussion on TtT).


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 19, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'd guess that the Living Worlds forum wouldn't allow posting, just because I don't see a reason to. Kind of like the Creature Catalog Forums forum--it's essentially a gateway to/categorization of the subforums.



That's what I figured as well - there are a few discussions that might pertain to Living Games as a whole (such as starting a new one), but unless they grossly overwhelm Talking the Talk, they can live in that forum.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2006)

> Well I figured, at least, that Living EN World shouldn't have a parent-status to the other Living worlds. I'd imagine that Living Supers and Living Eberron might get less traffic due to having an entirely different forum above it.




Living Eberron actualy seems to be getting some decent traffic, well at least compared to Living Supers.  By the end of the week, I expect LEB to have more posts than LS.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 19, 2006)

Also, I don't know if there should be a mention on the FAQ or on my recruiting thread, but there one of them (if not both) should have an advertisement for the Living games. The forums are big enough that many users (particularly new users) wouldn't notice they're there.

(by the way, this thought was partially inspired by: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2958071&postcount=90 )


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 19, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Living Eberron actualy seems to be getting some decent traffic, well at least compared to Living Supers.  By the end of the week, I expect LEB to have more posts than LS.



 That's likely due to a number of factors including the availability of M&M material and also the really big dicussion in TtT about starting up LEB. If you remember, the discussion to start up LS happened _in LEW_.

Now, other than those that contributed to those starting-up-LEB threads, can you say LEB is getting more players?

edit: Is there a better part of being a geek than being able to use all these acronyms?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's likely due to a number of factors including the availability of M&M material and also the really big dicussion in TtT about starting up LEB. If you remember, the discussion to start up LS happened _in LEW_.
> 
> Now, other than those that contributed to those starting-up-LEB threads, can you say LEB is getting more players?
> 
> edit: Is there a better part of being a geek than being able to use all these acronyms?



 Yes, but not significantly many.  It would almsot-certainly get more if it was its own forum like LEW, but demoting LEW won't help it, I think.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 19, 2006)

I figured demoting LEW would be more likely than promoting two subforums. I know there have been layout changes to streamline all the forums, and at the very least a more generic "Living Worlds" forum might interest a wider variety of people looking for games than a specific "Living EN World" forum.

That's also why I recommended the advertisement somewhere, to help with traffic.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I figured demoting LEW would be more likely than promoting two subforums. I know there have been layout changes to streamline all the forums, and at the very least a more generic "Living Worlds" forum might interest a wider variety of people looking for games than a specific "Living EN World" forum.
> 
> That's also why I recommended the advertisement somewhere, to help with traffic.



 Yeah, the ad would help, at least.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 19, 2006)

Also, a Living Worlds umbrella might inspire others to start up their own Living Worlds in the future, given enough support. There is the possibility of it going overboard, but that's pretty easiliy handled in the future, I think (assuming it would come up at all).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 19, 2006)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Jdvn1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's how I believe it should be too...



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'll leave this to the mods of Gaming Action, since I don't really grok how things are structured play-wise.




... and it has my blessing.


----------



## Keia (Jul 20, 2006)

I see no problems with the idea either.  

Keia


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 20, 2006)

Masterfully managed, my magnificent mods. May... mmm... many monkeys manipulate motorized...

Damn. I got nothing.

So, keeping in mind how we organize the board now, how do you want the structure to appear?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 20, 2006)

What do you mean? The forum--Living Worlds, the subforums--Living EN World, Living Eberron, Living Supers.

... This is possible to do without changing the links, right? (ie, the links that people have in their sigs, etc, that point to threads in Living EN World)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What do you mean? The forum--Living Worlds, the subforums--Living EN World, Living Eberron, Living Supers.
> 
> ... This is possible to do without changing the links, right? (ie, the links that people have in their sigs, etc, that point to threads in Living EN World)



 Yeah, what he said.  Or if all of them could be their own forums, that would be even sweeter!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 20, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, what he said.  Or if all of them could be their own forums, that would be even sweeter!



 Well, if this would require a change in the LEW links, I'm definitely for that option (with a possibility of Living Worlds being a new section of forums).


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's likely due to a number of factors including the availability of M&M material and also the really big dicussion in TtT about starting up LEB. If you remember, the discussion to start up LS happened _in LEW_.
> 
> Now, other than those that contributed to those starting-up-LEB threads, can you say LEB is getting more players?
> 
> edit: Is there a better part of being a geek than being able to use all these acronyms?



No, actualy BS started the LS startup thread long ago and bowed out later in the Talking the Talk forum.  once it got moved under LEW, we lost some people who were interested, and I can only assume they couldn't find it :\  I still get people who don't know what any of the living comunitys are, but usually more a "There's an Enworld living Supers?"

A seperate catagory would be nice, or at least not under Living Enworld.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 20, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The forum--Living Worlds, the subforums--Living EN World, Living Eberron, Living Supers.



What the clone army said.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... This is possible to do without changing the links, right? (ie, the links that people have in their sigs, etc, that point to threads in Living EN World)



It should be. PC creates a new subforum, the Living Enworld threads are mass-moved into that new forum, and everybody is happy. Moving a thread does not change the thread or post IDs, which are what is important for the links. Of course, links that used to lead directly to the Living Enworld forum will lead to the Living Games forum unless changed.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Night O2 said:
			
		

> It should be. PC creates a new subforum, the Living Enworld threads are mass-moved into that new forum, and everybody is happy. Moving a thread does not change the thread or post IDs, which are what is important for the links. Of course, links that used to lead directly to the Living Enworld forum will lead to the Living Games forum unless changed.



Fine by me, then!


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 22, 2006)

Okay. I'll do it at the beginning of next week.


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2006)

Great 

Of course, this likely means that KO may need to write up a little bit on what all the living games mean.  that Living forum will be pretty empty otherwise.


----------



## Gansk (Jul 22, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Also, a Living Worlds umbrella might inspire others to start up their own Living Worlds in the future, given enough support. There is the possibility of it going overboard, but that's pretty easiliy handled in the future, I think (assuming it would come up at all).




If someone did want to start their own Living World, would the general rules described in the current LEW forum still be in effect, or could new general rules be allowed? Would the new person get moderator status? 

I am interested in starting a Living World in the future, but it may be easier just to keep it in my personal hosted forum.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 22, 2006)

Gansk said:
			
		

> If someone did want to start their own Living World, would the general rules described in the current LEW forum still be in effect, or could new general rules be allowed?



Assuming their rules don't violate ENWorld rules or any laws, their living world can pretty much have any rules they like. What would be the point if everything was just a clone of LEW?



> Would the new person get moderator status?



Likely not, but he or she wouldn't really need mod status, I'd say. It's more of a convenience by not having to ask a mod to sticky this thread, close that thread, delete yonder mispost, log off to log into the shared account to edit the general information. In the phase while Creamsteak was already gone and I wasn't a mod yet, Brother Shatterstone did whatever modwork came up, and we judges just used the Judge Account.
However, the final decision would be with Piratecat, Morrus, and the rest.



			
				Gansk said:
			
		

> I am interested in starting a Living World in the future, but it may be easier just to keep it in my personal hosted forum.



You're not the only one who expressed that idea, by the way (well, without the option to stick to a private forum, that is).


----------



## genshou (Jul 24, 2006)

I would be interested in setting up a Living world, as well.  I'll keep my eye on this to see what's developing.


----------



## genshou (Aug 7, 2006)

Bumped, because I was recently thinking of this again.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 7, 2006)

I can only assume they've been too busy to shuffle the forums around... though if you're planning on setting up your own Living Genshou game, there's nothing stopping you from doing so in TtT.

Start a character thread in RG with character creation guidelines and start a character recruitment thread in TtT. Explain to the characters that it's a Living game, and the characters will, in theory, be permanent fixtures in the world. If you get GMs interested in running games in the world, and your Living Genshou cult grows, you'll more than likely be able to get your own subforum.

If you're interested in a new start-up setting (like Living EN World, but a second/different one), try putting together details and gathering interest in TtT.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry for the wait!

I know how to do this, but want to do so at a time when I won't disrupt things - probably early morning. I will make the change next week, after GenCon.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 7, 2006)

That certainly makes sense.

I was thinknig about it the other day, but it's not a huge deal. More like, "... Huh, it hasn't changed yet..."


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 7, 2006)

It had totally slipped my mind as a task. It's been a busy couple of weeks.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 7, 2006)

I can relate!

Does that mean that if I dont' see this happen by Monday or Tuesday next week that I should post in here to remind you?


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 7, 2006)

Please. Say Tuesday - Monday post-GenCon _nothing_ gets done.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 8, 2006)

Ah, Hangover Day. Gotcha.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 17, 2006)

Would this, then, be an opportune bumpage moment?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh, right.

(remind)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 28, 2006)

It's been a long hangover!


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 5, 2006)

Watch out, bumpling stampede!


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 5, 2006)

Bumple?

I just need to find out whether or not I need to shut down the boards briefly while I do this. I'm pretty sure I don't.


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2006)

I would guess not, but i'm not an expert


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 7, 2006)

All done! Please let me know if there are problems; in particular, I want to know if this broke the moderator permissions for our illustrious (and extremely appreciated) mods.

The forum announcement will expire in a week.

 - Kevin


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey, lookin' good!


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 7, 2006)

I didn't try too hard, but it would appear my mod permissions are still in place. Thanks, PC.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 7, 2006)

Cool! If you see any weirdness, please be sure to tell me.


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2006)

I only miss not seeing the top topics from the front page, but it's nice beyond that


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh, I was going to mention that too--even back when Living ENWorld was the main forum and the others were subforums, we could still see the most recent post in Living Supers or Living Eberron if that was the most recent overall post, but now we can't see any posts at all.  If a single stickied post was added to the placeholder Living Worlds forum page, would that allow us to see the most recent post between the three subforums?


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 10, 2006)

A simple change to make - it's now a forum (not a category), but with no new posts allowed.  Glad to help.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> A simple change to make - it's now a forum (not a category), but with no new posts allowed.  Glad to help.



 That was fast!   Thanks P-cat, you're the best  (now I can continue my _evil_ modus operandi of doing work while reloading the main forums page and looking for changes)


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> A simple change to make - it's now a forum (not a category), but with no new posts allowed.  Glad to help.



You rock!


----------

